# Erstausrüstung zum Feedern in der Elbe (bei Dresden)



## Sachsenteufel (28. Juni 2018)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich mache derzeit meinen Fischereischein und forste mich nebenbei durch den Rutenwald. Früher dachte ich etwas blauäugig, dass man zum Angeln einfach eine Angel braucht :q

Wie im Titel zu lesen ist, wird die Elbe bei Dresden mein Hauptgewässer sein und ich möchte erstmal Barben, Rotaugen usw. an Land ziehen. Das Feedern klingt für einen absoluten Neuling wie mich einigermaßen erfolgsversprechend, also suche ich eine entsprechende Kombi.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir mit konkreten Empfehlungen helfen, oder mich darauf hinweisen, falls ich auf dem Holzweg bin?

*Meine Suchparameter:*
- Heavy Feeder Rute, WG bis 250g
- Freilaufrolle, aber welche Größe? Ist eine 4000er ok?
- Preiswert nicht billig, das Zeug soll ein paar Jahre halten. Da ich mir noch den ganzen anderen Krempel kaufen muss, sind ca. 200€ für Rute + Rolle das Limit.

Übernächstes Wochenende will ich mich im Ladengeschäft beraten lassen und kaufen, aber da ich Samstag dort bin, und der Andrang entsprechend groß sein wird, hätte ich lieber vorher schon eine konkrete Vorstellung, was ich haben möchte. Danke! #a


----------



## Stulle (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erstausrüstung zum Feedern in der Elbe (bei Dresden)*

Ich sag mal 250g sind etwas kräftig das brauch man vielleicht in der Elbe ab Hamburg 4000er Rollen eben so, freilauf muss auch nicht sein. 

Feedern ist nicht meine Heimat aber ich denke mit ner Rute im Angebot für 50-80€ und ner besseren Rolle von zb okuma 40€+ bist du erst mal im Geschäft


----------



## Stulle (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erstausrüstung zum Feedern in der Elbe (bei Dresden)*

DR. CATCH solltest du dir ansehen! https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/fri...derangeln-auf-barbe-am-rhein-mit-kai-chaluppa


----------



## Andal (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erstausrüstung zum Feedern in der Elbe (bei Dresden)*

250 gr. ist wohl etwas sehr kräftig. Mir reichen im Mittelrhein 390 cm und bis 150 gr. gut aus.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erstausrüstung zum Feedern in der Elbe (bei Dresden)*

Ich habe hier an anderer Stelle mal angefragt, wofür Freilauf beim Feedern, da ich selbst auch immer ohne gefischt habe?
Eines der besten Argumente pro Freilauf war, es ist einfacher das Futterkörbchen wieder herunter zu lassen, als mit dreckigen Pfoten am Spulenkopf rum zu fummeln oder den Bügel zu öffnen, um es im Eimer dann wieder neu zu befüllen.
Ich finde übrigens beim Feedern eine Rollengröße von 4000 aufwärts, also sogar 5/6000er angebracht, zumal das Rollengewicht eh egal ist.
Also keine Angst vor größeren Rollen!
Durch den größeren Spulendurchmesser sind bessere Wurfeigenschaften zu erwarten und robuster sind sie dann auch, in entsprechender Größe!
Selbst fische ich eine 180-200gr. WG Feeder, irgendwas von Spro für ca. 70€, in 3,60m.(Oberrhein)
Diese könnte aber ruhig länger sein, um damit die Schnur besser aus dem Wasser zu halten, bei Hochwasser und starker Strömung etwa.
Ich würde daher heute mindestens 3,90m, wenn nicht 4,20m nehmen.

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erstausrüstung zum Feedern in der Elbe (bei Dresden)*

Der Freilauf, respektive die QD, dient wirklich nur der Bequemlichkeit. Aber es schadet nix und zu groß kann in diesen angepeilten WG-Klassen eine Rolle dieses Typs gar nicht sein. 

Grundsätzlich sollte man sich aber im klaren sein, was man nun wirklich will. Wirklich echtes Feedern, aktives Angeln auf Friedfische, oder "nur" Grundangeln mit Futterhilfe und Zitterspitze. In letzterem Fall tut es wirklich jede solche Rute. Will man aber *richtig Feeedern*, dann sollte man die Einkaufsliste auch etwas erweitern. Dann spielen auch der aufrechte Sitz, die stabile Rutenablage u.s.w. eine wichtige Rolle.


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erstausrüstung zum Feedern in der Elbe (bei Dresden)*



> Eines der besten Argumente pro Freilauf war, es ist einfacher das  Futterkörbchen wieder herunter zu lassen, als mit dreckigen Pfoten am  Spulenkopf rum zu fummeln oder den Bügel zu öffnen, um es im Eimer dann wieder neu zu befüllen.


Scheint durchaus ein sinnvolles Argument zu sein - wohl vor allem im Wettkampf-Einsatz, wenn es möglichst schnell und effektiv zugehen muss.

Aber für Nicht-Wettbewerbler und/oder gemächlicher Veranlagte tut es da zwecks "Ablassen auf Knopfdruck" dann doch eigentlich eine normale Rolle mit abschaltbarer Rücklaufsperre?

Hauptsache, der Korb kommt ohne großartiges Sifffummeln runter?


----------



## Andal (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erstausrüstung zum Feedern in der Elbe (bei Dresden)*

*Wie man sich das Procedere des Ablassens der Montage auch einrichtet. Am wichtigsten ist, dass beim Nachfüllen, beim Beködern, Zug auf der Hauptschnur bleibt. Damit lässt sich am besten vermeiden, dass sich die Schnur um die Spitze kringelt und es, wenn man es nicht behebt, beim nächsten Wurf garantiert zu einem Schaden kommt.*


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erstausrüstung zum Feedern in der Elbe (bei Dresden)*



Andal schrieb:


> "nur" Grundangeln mit Futterhilfe und Zitterspitze.
> 
> Das ist es was ich mache, Köfibeschaffung, oder höchstens mal im Winter, ein paar Backfische (Rotaugen) im Baggersee.
> 
> Will man aber *richtig Feeedern*, dann sollte man die Einkaufsliste auch etwas erweitern. Dann spielen auch der aufrechte Sitz, die stabile Rutenablage u.s.w. eine wichtige Rolle.



Da hast du Recht, Methodfeedern z.B., ist da eine ganz andere Liga!

Ich benutze aber die Feeder auch als Allrounder, ebenso auf Zander.
Habe dabei schon mal einen 12Kg Waller "bezwungen".
Eine Feeder ist für mich prädestiniert als Anfängerrute, weil es einfach das Gerät mit der vielseitigsten Einsatzmöglichkeit ist!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erstausrüstung zum Feedern in der Elbe (bei Dresden)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht, Methodfeedern z.B., ist da eine ganz andere Liga!
> 
> Ich benutze aber die Feeder auch als Allrounder, ebenso auf Zander.
> Habe dabei schon mal einen 12Kg Waller "bezwungen".
> ...



Deswegen schrieb ich ja, dass man es sich vorher überlegen soll, was man will. Das eine ist ja nicht schlechter, als das andere, aber eben von sehr erheblichem finanziellen Unterschied.

Am Ende beschreibt ja bei allen denkbaren Montagen und Einsätzen nicht die Rute alleine den wahren Verwendungszweck. Ich fische mittlerweile immer mehr mit ganz konventionellen Ruten. Die Bissanzeige dann über die Schnur, oder sehr weit überstehende Rutenablagen.

Es ist ein sehr weites Feld und es gibt keine Universallösung! Zum Glück!!!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erstausrüstung zum Feedern in der Elbe (bei Dresden)*

Browning Argon 150 Gramm Wurfgewicht in 3,9 Meter sollten eine preiswerte und excellente Wahl sein. Was die Rolle angeht muss sie Robust sein, je nach Spot hohen Schnurzeinzug haben, um den Korb schnell über die Hindernisse zu bekommen. Ansonsten auch so ein Thema wo sehr gerne übertrieben wird. 4000er Modell ist immer eine gute Richtung. Der Schnureinzug ist einfach entscheidend. 80 Zentimeter bis zu einem Meter. Umso dichter du angeln willst, desto geringer darf es aber sein. Schnelles Kurbeln bedeutet auch viel Drall.

Freilauf ist Schnickschnack, der nicht gebraucht wird. Eher wieder etwas, wo was Kaputt gehen könnte. Beim Reinholen der Montage einfach angewöhnen, den Korb auf Rollenhöhe reinzupendeln, mit der Hand abfangen und schon hat man die richtige Länge um zu Befüllen und zu werfen ohne Schnur freigeben zu müssen. Keschern ist das gleiche, einfach auf etwas mehr als Rutenlänge. 

Der Grund warum die Leute dann oft mit Freilauf kommen sind einfach die kurzen Kescherstäbe. Besorge dir einen in 2,5 Meter Minimum. 

Die Strömung kann schwanken. Bei mir Halten keine 150 Gramm ohne Kralle. Schnursack etc. helfen auch nicht. Wenn du Pech hast, gehts bei euch ebenfalls nicht oder nur mit sehr, sehr schweren Gewichten, das kann von Abschnitt zu Abschnitt komplett anders sein.

https://www.angelsport.de/browning-argon-feeder-feederrute_0180650.html

Edith:

Solltest du eine Rute zum Feedern in großen Flüssen kaufen, achte auf die Spitzenringe, diese müssen GROß sein. Es gibt Modelle, wo herkömmliche Stillwasserspitzen beiliegen. Bei dickem Monofil und Schlagschnurknoten hast du die pure Freude, wenn schon nach dem ersten Wurf dir die Einzelteile entgegen kommen.......


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erstausrüstung zum Feedern in der Elbe (bei Dresden)*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Grund warum die Leute dann oft mit Freilauf kommen sind einfach die kurzen Kescherstäbe. .
> 
> ...


Häh |bigeyes  :q
Wie auch immer. 

Rutenlänge eher mehr als 3,90m. Fische selbst 4,50m.
4000er Rolle passt schon aber nicht kleiner. Großer Schnureinzug bringt definitiv Vorteile. 
Freilauf kann muss aber nicht sein, angenehm ist es allerdings. 
Fische selbst Rollen mit und ohne Freilauf und gerade für Anfänger vereinfacht es das ganze und erspart die ein oder andere geknickte Spitze. 
Langer Kescherstab ist eh Pflicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erstausrüstung zum Feedern in der Elbe (bei Dresden)*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Häh |bigeyes  :q
> Wie auch immer.



Kennst du nicht die Leute, die einen Fisch fast aus dem Wasser heben, weil der Kescher nur einen Meter lang ist, um ihn zu Landen? Dann setzen sich die Jungs hin, die Spitze macht einen Halbkreis und man braucht Schnur. Oft kommt dann der "Freilauf" zum Tragen.

Dieses Szenario beobachte ich bei anderen Anglern sehr sehr oft. Hat der Kescher ne angenehme Länge, hast du auch die nötigen Reserven um den Fisch dann direkt im Kescherkopf zu versorgen.

Alter Sack. |supergri


----------



## Tigersclaw (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erstausrüstung zum Feedern in der Elbe (bei Dresden)*

Heyho,


ich war/bin recht oft an der Elbe in/um Dresden und im Moment mit 150g oder 180g Feederruten (3,6 und 3,9 m lang) am Grundangeln 
Ich muss Sachsenteufel recht geben. Ich hätte ab und zu gern 4,20m Ruten mit 250 g Wurfgewicht. Die gefüllten Futterkröbe mit 120g blei wiegen meist mehr als die 150 g und selbst die 120g bleiben oft nicht liegen, wenns auf Barbe geht.


Andal "Feedern" ist hier meist : zwei Feederruten in nen Dreibein und Grundangeln 


Die Frage ist auch: Sachsenteufel willst du vielseitig sein.. dann ne 3,60 oder 390 er Feederrute mit 150 g... die kannste zu fast allem "Missbrauchen".
Meine HF-Ruten sind meine "Eierlegenden Wollmilchsauen" beim Ansitzen. Ob mit Festblei auf Karpfen, Methodfeedern, "Feedern", Grundangeln.. selbst Köfiangeln hab ich mit den schon gemacht.


Grüße.


Hab grade leider nicht so viel zeit und kommen nur selten und spontan ans wasser. Sonst hätten wir mal zusammen losziehen können


----------



## Sachsenteufel (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erstausrüstung zum Feedern in der Elbe (bei Dresden)*

Danke für die zahlreichen Wortmeldungen #6

Tatsächlich meine ich dann wohl "Feedern", also Grundangeln mit Futterkorb. Da dies meine erste Angelrute wird, und ich möglichst viel testen möchte, ist Flexibilität natürlich gut. 

*Zusammenfassung:*
3,90m / 150g WG grenzt die Suche damit schön ein. Natürlich ist mir bewusst, dass ich damit dann ggf. nicht überall angeln kann.
Bei der Rolle gucke ich dann nach einer 4000er Größe. Wenn sie etwas größer wird, ist es nicht schlimm, habe ich jetzt mitgenommen.
Ich werde dabei auf das Übersetzungsverhältnis achten. Freilauf ist praktisch, aber kein Muss.


----------



## Tigersclaw (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erstausrüstung zum Feedern in der Elbe (bei Dresden)*

Hmm nimm die Ruten in die Hand... solange die keine krassen Besenstiele sind, kannste auch 200+g nehmen. 

Bei der Länge ist eben die Frage.Für Elbe ist 4,20m und mehr deutlich  besser. Gehts du aber mal an kleinere Gewässer kann die Länge störend sein.


Ich würde Freilaufrollen nehmen. Wieso? auch wieder Vielseitigkeit und Bequemlichkeit.
1. Grade beim geselligen beisammensein hat man die Augen nicht immer auf der Rute. Wie schnell ein Karpfen oder eine Barbe beim Biss die Rute krumm machen, kannste dir manchmal nicht vorstellen  . Ich hatte mal den Freilauf vergessen und n 60+ Rapfen is eingetiegen.. um ein Haar wäre ich alles losgeworden.
2. Falls du mal auf Karpfen mit Festblei aus bist, find ich Freilauf auch besser (auch hier scheiden sich die Geister)
3. Nachteile: Mehr Teile = höheres Defekt Risiko und deutlich mehr Gewicht.


Ach ja Kauf dir KEIN billiges Minidreibein.... Meins ist ein stabiles Brandungsdreibein!!!!


Achte auch auf die Kleinteile!!!! 

KEINE BILLIG wirbel/snaps!!!! --> gute mit duo/cross lock 

Schnur: für den Anfang reicht ne GUTE mono!!! 0,25-0,30. Drunter würde ich nicht gehen ...
Noch ein kleiner Tipp: Binde deine Haken selber (ist nicht schwer) so hast du volle Kontrolle über Vorfachlänge, stärke usw..


----------



## feederbrassen (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erstausrüstung zum Feedern in der Elbe (bei Dresden)*



Sachsenteufel schrieb:


> Ich werde dabei auf das Übersetzungsverhältnis achten. Freilauf ist praktisch, aber kein Muss.



Hoher Schnueinzug hat nichts mit der Übersetzung zu tun. 
Rollen mit hoher Übersetzung haben einen größeren Anlaufwiederstand, das empfinden die meisten beim feedern als störend. 
Erst recht wenn hohe Korbgewichte zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## Tigersclaw (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Erstausrüstung zum Feedern in der Elbe (bei Dresden)*

huuhuuu


was isses denn nun geworden@rute und rolle?
und schon getestet?


grüße


----------



## Uzz (5. August 2018)

*AW: Erstausrüstung zum Feedern in der Elbe (bei Dresden)*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hoher Schnureinzug hat nichts mit der Übersetzung zu tun.
> Rollen mit hoher Übersetzung haben einen größeren Anlaufwiederstand, das empfinden die meisten beim feedern als störend.


Klar hat hoher Schnureinzug was mit der Übersetzung zu tun: 

Schnureinzug = Übersetzung * Spulenumfang

Schnureinzug meint: Schnureinzug pro Kurbeldrehung
Spulenumfang meint: Umfang des Kreises der aktuell aufgespulten Lage Schnur

Egal an welchem der beiden Parameter du drehst (also höhere Übersetzung oder größerer Spulenumfang) um deinen Schnureinzug zu erhöhen: In _beiden_ Fällen erhöhst du den "Anlaufwiderstand", also das nötige Drehmoment, die Kurbelei in Gang zu setzen. Für die Aufrechterhaltung der einmal in Gang gebrachten Kurbelei gilt das gleiche. Der höhere Schnureinzug ist also nicht für lau zu haben. 

Da Menschen bei solchen "Arbeiten" typischerweise eher negativ auf größere aufzuwendende Kräfte ("örks, das dreht sich ja schwer!!") reagieren als auf größere zurückzulegende Wege, kann man das für größeren Schureinzug nötige größere Drehmoment für den Angler (in gewissen Grenzen) angenehmer gestalten, indem man die Kurbel etwas verlängert.  Innerhalb einer Rollenserie passiert das quasi automatisch: Die größeren Modelle haben bei meist gleicher Übersetzung dank ihres größeren Spulendurchmessers einen größeren Schnureinzug, aber eben auch längeren Kurbeln. Bei Rollen gleicher Größe aber verschiedener Übersetzung liegt es natürlich nah, die größere Übersetzung ebenfalls mit einer längeren Kurbel zu kombinieren. Ist aber mEn nicht üblich.


----------



## Sachsenteufel (13. August 2018)

*AW: Erstausrüstung zum Feedern in der Elbe (bei Dresden)*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> huuhuuu
> 
> 
> was isses denn nun geworden@rute und rolle?
> ...



Ach sorry, vollkommen überlesen #c

Nachdem ich mit meinem mitgebrachten Angelexperten in dem Laden stand wie der Ochs vorm Berg (er angelt zwar seit 25 Jahren, aber nicht mit Feeder und nicht in Sachsen), habe ich mich kurzerhand umentschieden und eine Spin-Rute gekauft |supergri (MajorCraft Benkei BIS-682ML + Shimano Ultegra 1000).

Die ersten beiden Fische, die damit (am ersten Angeltag) überlistet wurden, waren ein Döbel und eine Barbe (beide 50 - 60cm). |bigeyes

Bisher habe ich die Entscheidung kein Stück bereut, im Gegenteil. 
Jetzt lerne ich erstmal ganz viel über das praktische Angeln und irgendwann steht das Thema Rutenkauf bestimmt wieder an...


----------

